# [SBF] Firmware CDMA DROID 2WE A956 Verizon USA Gingebread 2.3.4 version 4.5.629



## Dark Cricket

​
People, through the efforts of the Fimware Team and Pzyduck, we finally have the sbf of 4.5.629 for D2G, this is going to help revive their phones brick, if you already installed the update and tried to return froyo or 4.5.608.

REMEMBER: that if you install this sbf, never, never to return to a previous version, also remember there is no root method for the moment, this only serves to revive brick phones if they had already upgraded to 4.5.629.

*USE AT YOUR OWN RISK, Rootzwiki OR I ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE TO YOUR PHONE*​

*Original Gingebread SBF for CDMA DROID 2WE A956 Verizon USA*

*Android 2.3.4 version 4.5.629*

*DOWNLOAD*

ENJOY.​


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well, we have had this SBF image for quite some time already:



Code:


-rw-r--r--  173083168 Apr 20 06:00 1FF-p3_droid2we_cdma_droid2we-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_D2GA-59-120117-test-keys-signed-Verizon-US.rar

Linked to in http://rootzwiki.com...g-root-d2g-629/ for example. Which also provides, despite


> REMEMBER: that if you install this sbf, never, never to return to a previous version, also remember there is no root method for the moment, this only serves to revive brick phones if they had already upgraded to 4.5.629.


a way to gain root on 4.5.629.

But yeah, thanks, big news and all that, you're our saviour, blah blah.


----------



## Jajarem64

You know what really grinds my gears? Everyone can release all the others BUT NOT THE .621 for the D2 Verizon! Such a huge inconvenience.


----------



## robertdismonet

Jajarem64 said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? Everyone can release all the others BUT NOT THE .621 for the D2 Verizon! Such a huge inconvenience.


seriously though! i searched everyday for maybe three or more hours even on the chinese forums lol. we got to demand it from verizon or what! i payed my bill for another month now for a phone that is bricked. only i would too.. D:


----------



## bikedude880

Read it, my 2 cents...

They don't publically release these file nor do they condone this upgrade/restore method. They cannot be held liable if you screw up their software using unsanctioned process'.


----------



## robertdismonet

yeah, motorola has got to be one of the worst manufacturers out there.. every phone i've ever had from them, even some of my friends would agree with this, has had problems.. because either the charger port breaks off fast, or something goes wrong internally of the device.. blah blah. it just sucks that they make nice looking devices that they won't give full technical support on to help you as a customer to be happy with your product. always chasing the quick bills, and quick loopholes.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Yeah, considering every single device by Motorola is inherently broken (according to you and others) it's weird how both my Motorola V547 (bought in 2003, still working) and D2G (bought in June 2010, not a single brick happened) have had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## xnap30

LOL It's true. I have a flip razr from 2004 that I dropped 500x and it still works perfectly. Only thing wrong with it now is that the battery is dead. My droid 2 global has never been bricked yet and I have two of them. Also the droid X I got is running like a champ.

Only thing wrong is user error. Motorola doesn't condone flashing ROMs and messing with it. That's why it has a locked bootloader to prevent people from bricking their devices. You mess with that bootloader and your warranty is voided. Simple as that. You should know the risk you took when you decided to flash or sbf.

This is standard policy for all manufactures. Even HTC, when you unlock the bootloader using their program, you're on your own.


----------



## bikedude880

First: I like how those complaining about the hardware/software only have a few posts.

On topic(ish): I've dropped and thrown it, exposed the thing to water and heat, etc. I've even crashed my bike and landed on it. The only way to break these things is to apply absurd stress on the weak areas (usb/audio plug, hammering buttons, forcefully sliding it open).

On the software side: Except for people who screwed up the 629 update, they are impossible to brick. Not via software updates or by modifying the system partition. Since there's no bootloader or recovery access for us, they'll always be capable of being restored. Most failed updates and SBF's can be attributed to dirty data/cache partitions.


----------



## silver6054

Gasai Yuno said:


> Yeah, considering every single device by Motorola is inherently broken (according to you and others) it's weird how both my Motorola V547 (bought in 2003, still working) and D2G (bought in June 2010, not a single brick happened) have had no issues whatsoever.


You got the D2G that early? For Verizon customers, the release was Nov 2010 (I know you are not a Verizon customer, just wasn't aware it was available to others that much earlier)


----------



## Gasai Yuno

silver6054 said:


> You got the D2G that early? For Verizon customers, the release was Nov 2010 (I know you are not a Verizon customer, just wasn't aware it was available to others that much earlier)


Eh, thanks for noticing. It's a mistype. I got it in June 2011. Sorry for the misleading post.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Jajarem64 said:


> I've told them how many people have bricked Androids now due to their faulty update for .621 & how those customers are not going to be satisfied with the fact that they have to send their phone to Motorola to have it repaired and sit in a line of millions of other Androids that are waiting to be flashed, following weeks for the device to be sent back out after it's repaired.


That is an interesting perspective..so because Moto made an update to fix a security exploit(that is how root is achieved, you know this right?), and patch the firmware to deter people from taking a chance at bricking there device so they are not spending thousands of company dollars replacing "faulty" handsets because the person trying to mod it did not follow the instructions, or read up on the process, your screaming F MOTO? How is it Moto's fault you took a risk and put your phone in the state it is in? Now I, personally, have nothing bad to say about Moto over all. No I don't like the locked down nature of many of there devices these days,but it is what it is. Now I am sure they have screwed a good number of people over the years, but it happens. The same can be said for any major company inside the cell industry and beyond it.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Xplorer4x4-->I agree with your post.
I do however like modding my phones and wish moto would make it easier. So my coment would be:

Fuck Moto's policy of locking bootloaders (and encrypting them) because it mmakes me not want to use their great hardware.

I love the feel and performance of Moto phones, but my next phone will not be Moto unless they change their policy.
(Dear Google, please hear me.)

Droid2 Global
Pooka-CM4D2we-GB-20120330 ***CM7 [Kang]***
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## rocketlog

Is it the exact same file as the one in the thread Gasai Yuno mentioned?

BTW, I'm really thankful that I came by that thread. I didn't brick my phone by SBFing back to 608 after getting the 629 update.

I really like Motorola phones. I personally think they make all their phones a little bit more rugged than the rest.

Will be getting the next Global hardware keyboard Droid device, if they ever decide to make one again.

Praying for a Razr Maxx with a keyboard.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

rocketlog said:


> Will be getting the next Global hardware keyboard Droid device, if they ever decide to make one again.


DROID4 is global. Well, officially it's not, but this summer they'll finally update its firmware to use the global radio.


----------



## rocketlog

I looked it up and turns out, it does have a microSIM slot. That's great, then. I'll be waiting for that. I don't wanna grab one, solely on a promised update.

Anyway, My Wife Has Milk's (whoever he is) thread really has a special place in my heart. It helped me get my D2G, which I, the big noobie that I am, updated to 629, rooted and running CM9.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

rocketlog said:


> I looked it up and turns out, it does have a microSIM slot. That's great, then. I'll be waiting for that. I don't wanna grab one, solely on a promised update.


If I recall correctly DROID4 has a SIM slot as well (if so, the microSIM might be purely for VZW's LTE SIMs).

People already made it work on GSM with custom ROMs, though the voice quality is really lacking at the moment.


----------



## BootScoot

Only because I like to get my $0.02 in whenever I can.....









The only time my DX gave me grief is when I started messing with the phone outside the contractual agreement. i.e. Root, Rom ect.

My wife wouldn't give up her D2G for anything. That phone has been through hell and back for her. Aside from some minor scratches on the case caused noob skills on a 600RR the phone hasn't had any issues. But wait there's more!!! Recently she managed to drop her phone in some water (the toilet)(I didn't tell you guys!!!) I took the phone out, stuck it in a bag with some moisture absorb packets and brown rice for a couple days, put the battery back in and viola back to life







!!!

She did get a replacement though. For some reason she couldn't bring herself to put something that was drowned in pee next to her face, go figure!


----------



## Xplorer4x4

ElectroGeek said:


> She did get a replacement though. For some reason she couldn't bring herself to put something that was drowned in pee next to her face, go figure!


Shit (







), I dont blame her. Im not Mr Clean or anything but I gotta draw the line some where lol.


----------

